# Plastic wheel trim restoration help!



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey all

Right the better halves plastic wheel trims are in a right state and I would like to have a go at refurbishing them. I know that it is completely different from alloys but can anyone give me an idea of the processes necessary and explain how to do it??

Do I need to remove all of the existing paint and then spray them followed by lacquer? Whats the best way to remove the existing paint? All help gratefully received!!!

Cheers

Tim:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I don't want to sound flippant and don't take this the wrong way but would it not be cheaper to get on a certain auction website and buy a new set?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would say so, but... I recently swapped my alloys for wider steels I resprayed myself and it's not hard if you take your time and get the prep right. 

You'll need primer, possibly filler depending on the condition, sand paper in various grades, the paint and clear. There are several instructional videos and forum tutorials all over the net if you do a google search. It will be identical to refurbing alloys.

And I understand ebay will work out cheaper unless you already have all the primer etc... BUT where's the fun in that?!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Dont worry mate you are not being flippant, to be honest I am doing it more out of interest than anything else, to try something new. If it is going to prove a bugger then I will probably end up on the afore mentioned web-auction!

Cheers

Tim



killash said:


> I don't want to sound flippant and don't take this the wrong way but would it not be cheaper to get on a certain auction website and buy a new set?


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah that was the idea, I havent really got much experience of spraying and such like so I thought that I would have a go and if I ****-up then it isnt too expensive to fix!

Cheers for the info!

Tim



maggi112 said:


> I would say so, but... I recently swapped my alloys for wider steels I resprayed myself and it's not hard if you take your time and get the prep right.
> 
> You'll need primer, possibly filler depending on the condition, sand paper in various grades, the paint and clear. There are several instructional videos and forum tutorials all over the net if you do a google search. It will be identical to refurbing alloys.
> 
> And I understand ebay will work out cheaper unless you already have all the primer etc... BUT where's the fun in that?!


----------



## abbotsmike (Jun 5, 2010)

the only thing i wouldn't be certain of is paint. The existing coating may not not be a paint of the traditional sprayed on type, More of a dye type layer injection moulded over the top surface.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I was worried about that I think that I will simply try and sand over the surface to flatten and key it and then put new primer on it and paint and lacquer. How many coats of each do you reckon I need?

Cheers

Tim



abbotsmike said:


> the only thing i wouldn't be certain of is paint. The existing coating may not not be a paint of the traditional sprayed on type, More of a dye type layer injection moulded over the top surface.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Jeepers mate you must be mad. 

Give em a real good clean 
If they need filling sanding do it 
de grease them 
either use just primer or spray putty then primer 
paint 
lacquer

key between each coat of pain and check for runs. 

best way to spray is fine coats less is better :thumb:

As someone else said you might need a different paint as plastic is flexable not sure about that tho


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just painted the trims on my son's little Corsa.

Gave them a really good clean. The lucky so and so even managed to pry the bilberry juice out of me.

One layer of etch primer (didn't key the surface).

Two layers of acrylic satin black (didn't key the surface either time).

It was a very warm day and I did all the work in a sheltered are of my back garden.

Total time on all 4 trims was 3 hours. I did his steel wheels at the same time but used Kurust and standard primer before using the satin black.

I think the bairn has a couple of before and after photos of the trims if anyone is interested.


----------

